# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  انتهى مؤتمر آبل؛ مرحباً آي-فون 7 والساعة 2

## mohamed73

انتهى منذ دقائق مؤتمر أبل والذي جاء  مطابقاً تماماً لكل الشائعات التي تحدثنا عنها. حيث أعلنت أبل عن الآي فون 7  وساعة أبل الجيل الثاني وألغت منفذ كابل الصوت التقليدي وسعة 32 و 64  جيجا. وإليك ملخص المؤتمر.   في البداية بدأت أبل مؤتمرها بفيديو من  سيارة James Corden برفقة تيم كوك وهو يقوم بتوصيله إلى مقر المؤتمر وانضم  إليهم في الطريق المغني Pharrell حتى وصل تيم إلى مقر المؤتمر  وبدأ تيم كالعادة بسرد قوة أبل وانتشارها العالمي:
 خدمة أبل ميوزيك وصل عدد مستخدميها إلى 17 مليون شخص.  متجر البرامج تم تحميل 140 مليار تطبيق حتى الآن.  نسبة نمو 106% بالمقارنة بأرقام العام المماثل YOY.
 متجر برامج أبل يحقق عائدات ضعف منافسه “متجر جوجل”.
 أكثر التطبيقات في المتجر هى الألعاب حيث وصل عدد الألعاب إلى 500,000 لعبة “نصف مليون”.  وعلى ذكر الألعاب أعلن تيم كوك عن مفاجئة وهى وصول اللعبة الأكثر شهرة في التاريخ. لعبة سوبر ماريو إلى متجر البرامج  استضافت أبل رئيس شركة نينتندو للحديث عن  ماريو وتجربتها أمام الجميع وفي النهاية أعلن أنها سوف تتوفر في iOS 10 في  موسم الأعياد “نهاية العام” ولاحقاً سوف تصل إلى متاجر الأنظمة الأخرى.  عاد تيم كوك إلى المسرح وتحدث أن أبل قررت  تطوير منظومة التعليم بإطلاق ما يسمى ConnectED وهى تقوم بتوصيل المدارس  والطلبة ببعضهم البعض وهى تضم الآن 114 مدرسة يعمل بهم 4500 مدرس و 50 ألف  طالب وكشفت عن مبادرة للطلبة بعنوان “أي شخص يمكنه البرمجة” وذلك ضمن  منظومة سويفت Playground التي ستصدر مع iOS 10.  ومع الحديث عن الكتابة صعدت سوزان بريسكوت  على المصدر “نائبة رئيس أبل لتسويق المنتجات” وتحدثت عن ميزة جديدة تنضم  إلى منظومة iWork وهى التعديل الجماعي -نفس الموجودة منذ سنوات في جوجل-  حيث يمكن لأكثر من شخص في نفس الوقت العمل على ملف واحد والتعديل عليه.  وذكرت أن هذه الميزة ستعمل على ماك والآي فون والآي باد والويب معاً.  *الجيل الجديد من ساعة أبل*   عاد تيم كوك على المسرح وبدأ في الحديث عن  ساعة أبل وذكر أنه في 2015 كانت قائمة أكثر 10 شركات ساعات عائداً كلها  ساعات تقليدية حتى ظهرت ساعة أبل وهزمتهم لتصبح ثاني أكثر ساعة تحقيقاً  للعائدات بعد روليكس. ثم صعد جيف وليماز والذي نعرفه جميعاً بأنه المسئول  عن مشروع ساعة أبل بالكامل.  بعد مرور عامين على صدور الجيل الأول من  الساعة حان الوقت ليرى الجيل الثاني النور مع تغيرات طفيفة فقط لا تمس جوهر  تصميم الساعة الأساسي، فبعد نسخ الستانليس ستيل والألمنيوم والذهب أضافت  أبل نسخة جديدة هو ساعة مصنوعة من السيراميك الأبيض.  ومن أحد المميزات الأساسية في الساعة  الجديدة هي مقاومتها للمياه حتى عمق  50 متراً حيث يمكن السباحة بالساعة  بكل حرية فهي مقاومة تماماً للمياه كما خصصت أبل مميزات عديدة  للسباحين بحيث يمكن حساب عدد الحريرات التي تم حرقها أثناء استخدام الساعة  وعدد الجولات التي قام السباح بخوضها وغيرها من التفاصيل التي تخص السباحين  وممارسي السباحة في المسابح أو في المسطحات المائية المفتوحة. كما أن مكبر  الصوت الخاص بها يقوم بإخراج المياه منها بعد استخدامها داخل المياه.  كما تم إضافة معالج S2 هو أسرع 50٪ من  سالفه ويقوم بمعالجة الجرافيكس ضعف سرعة الإصدار القديم ، تم تحسين سطوع  الشاشة لتكون صعف الشاشة القديمة وهو حسب أبل فإن شاشة الجيل الجديد من  ساعة أبل تمتلك أفضل سطوع شاشة لأي جهاز آخر قامت بتصنيعه كل هذا من أجل أن  تعمل بكفاءة تحت أشعة الشمس دون أن يؤثر هذا على كفاءة الألوان في الشاشة.
 أما الإضافة الكبرى للساعة فهي إضافة  خدمات الموقع “GPS” للساعة بحيث يمكنها أن تعمل باستقلالية عن الايفون  أثناء ممارسة الرياضة أو أي نشاط يحتاج لخدمات الموقع بحيث يمكن للمطورين  استخدامه بالطبع.  تم دعم ساعة أبل في لعبة بوكيمون جو  الشهيرة بحيث الآن يمكن لعب اللعبة دون الحاجة لفتحها على الآيفون فمن خلال  الساعة يمكن جعل البيض يبفقس وجمع الهدايا من البوكيستوب ومعرفة  البوكيمونات القريبة منك، التحديث سيتوفر آخر السنة الحالية.  كما تم الإعلان عن وجوه وأساور جديدة  للساعة إضافة لأساور من Hermès جديدة وتم إضافة نسخة جديدة من نايكي مع وجه  مخصص له تحت اسم Nike+  سعر الساعة يبدأ 369 دولار للنسخ العادية  ونسخة نايكي ولكن أبل لم تنسى النسخة السابقة من الساعة فقامت بترقية  المعالج الخاص بها وإضافة المعالج الخاص بالساعة الجديدة S2 مع تخفيض السعر  إلى 269 دولار أمريكي.  *الآي فون 7* 
 عاد تيم كوك على المسرح وذكر أنه حان وقت  الحديث عن الجهاز الأكثر مبيعاً في التاريخ. الآي فون والذي حقق أكثر من  1,000,000,000 جهاز مبيعاً “مليار.  ثم تحديث كوك بشكل سريع عن iOS 10 ومزاياه التي نعرفها وبعدها قال أنه حان الآن الحديث عن الجيل الجديد من الآي فون وهو 7.  استعرضت أبل فيديو سريع للآي فون أظهر فيه  تصميم جديد مختلف عن الأخبار والشائعات “لامع” وصعد على المسرح مدير تسويق  أبل فيل شيلر ليخبرنا على الآي فون وقال أن به 10 أمور جديده كلياً. *الميزة الأولى:* التصميم  وفي هذه الميزة تقدم أبل لون جدي يدعى “Jet Black” وهو مصنوع من الزجاج  الامع بشدة وفي الخلف شعار أبل مصنوع من ال”ستانلس ستيل” وهوائي خفي “لا  يوجد الخطوط التقليدية”. ويأتي مع هذا التصميم الجديد 4 ألوان إضافية وهم  الذهبي والذهبي الوردي والفضي وكذلك لون أسود غير لامع.  *الميزة الثانية زر الشاشة:*  تم إعادة تصميم وتطوير زر الشاشة ليصبح أكثر استجابة وسرعة وإمكانية تخصيص  مع ميزة اللمس المقوى والتي تعمل مع محرك التابتك “الاهتزاز” الجديد والذي  فتحت أبل الـ API الخاص به. أي يستطيع أي مطور تعديل الاهتزازات.  *الميزة الثالثة مقاوم للمياه:* أضافت أبل ميزة الحماية ضد المياه والأتربة بمعيار حماية IP67  *الميزة الرابعة الكاميرا:*  هذا هو التغير الأكبر في الآي فون فمن ناحية الحجم بقيت الكاميرا 12 ميجا  كما في الآي فون 6s لكن مع تحسين الـ exposure ثلاثة أضعاف وتحسين فتحة  العدسة لتصبح f/1.8 “هذا يعني صور أكثر إضاءة” وتم 6 عدسات داخلية .  الفلاش أصبح رباعي ويعطي إضاءة أعلى 50% من الفلاش الحالي في 6s وإضافة حساسات جديدة للضوء. كما أضافت أبل معالج خاص للصور  تحدثت أبل عن تقنية أو منظومة جديدة تسمى  IPS وهى تقوم بتحليل الصور لتحسينها وهى تقوم ب 100 مليار عملية في مدة 25  مللي ثانية. حساس الصور الجديد أسرع 60% ويعدي فاعلية أعلى 30% من سابقيه.  أضافت أبل خاصية التثبيت البصري في الصور  الحية أيضاً وكذلك سمحت بالتعديل عليها وتحسينها. نظام iOS 10 مع الآي فون 7  سيسمح بالتقاط صور RAW. وتم تحسين الكاميرا الأمامية لتصبح 7 ميجا. 
 أما في الآي فون 7 بلس فيملك كاميرتين 12 ميجا وليس كاميرا واحدة  الكاميرا تضم كل مزايا شقيقتها في الآي  فون 7 وإضافة إلى ذلك مزايا جديدة حصرياً حيث أن العدستين تأتي أحدهما  بزاوية واسعة والأخرى بتقنية Telephoto التي يعرفها كل مصور محترف.  الكاميرا تضم ميزة غير مسبوقة لأبل وهى إمكانية التقريب البصري 2x ولمن  لا يعرف فإن التقريب البصري لا يؤدي إلى تضرر جودة الصور نهائياً. وأضافت  أبل زر لهذا التقريب في برنامج التصوير. أما الزوم التقليدي فأصبح حتى 10  أضعاف.  ميزة أخرى في الكاميرا وهى أنها تتعرف على  الأشخاص وبالتالي تقوم بالتركيز عليهم وإلغاء التركيز على الخلفية  اعتماداً على تقنية ISP ومعالجها السابق ذكره. وبهذا يظهر من تريد تصويره  بشكل أفضل بكثير.  الميزة الخامسة: الشاشة (نعم كل ما سبق  كان الميزة الرابعة) حيث جعلت أبل شاشة الآي فون أكثر إضاءة 25% وأفضل في  عرض الألوان وتعمل بمعايير جودة السينما.  بعد هذه الميزة صعد مدير قسم التصميم في شركة إنستجرام لاستعراض الكاميرا وفلاتر على الصور.  الميزة السادسة : الصوت وفيها أعلنت أبل أن الآي فون 7 أصبح يضم سماعتين  على الأطراف في أعلى وأسفل وهذا يجعل الصوت الناتج “مجسم” وضعف شدته.  الميزة السابعة السماعات: أعلنت أبل أن  هناك 900 مليون ملحق يعمل بكابل أبل في العالم لذا قررت دعمهم وذلك بإلغاء  منفذ 3.5 وتقديم سماعة تعمل بمنفذ الشحن Lightning وأضافت أبل محول للمنفذ  التقليدي.  وللحديث عن إلغاء المنفذ ذكرت أبل أنها  قررت هذا الأمر لثلاث أسباب. أول سبب قبل الحديث عن السبب الأول عرض فيل  شيلر صورة من 100 سنة لموظفة في شركة اتصالات أمامها أسلاك بمنفذ الصوت  التقليدي  وذكر فيل أن السبب الأول هو أن كابل الصوت  يمكن أن يعمل من منفذ الشحن فلماذا نضع منفذين يعملان بنفس المهمة. النقطة  الثانية هى توفير مكان لتقديم تقنيات جديدة فيه بدلاً من الحفاظ على تقنية  عتيقة. السبب الثالث هو تطوير تقنية الصوت وتجربتها بشكل جديد.
 وعلق فيل شيلر أن إلغاء المنفذ التقليدي يحتاج إلى شجاعة للقيام به وأبل تمتلك هذه الشجاعة لهذا القرار.
 الميزة الثامنة الـ لاسلكي: بعد أن رأينا  أن أبل اعتبرت مخرج السماعة اختراع أصبح بدائي في وقتنا الحاضر وأنه يجب  توفير مساحة لأشياء أخرى أهم في الآي فون قامت بإزالته تماماً من الآي فون  الجديد وقد قدمت حل آخر بديل عنه هو توصيل السماعة عن طريق مخرج الشحن وهو  بصراحة حل عديم الفائدة أبل ماذا لو أردت ان أشحن الهاتف وأن استخدم  السماعة بأن معاً؟!  لذا يعتبر هذا المنتج الجديد اعتراف ضمني  من أبل بعدم جدوى الحل الذي قدمته وقدمت سماعة لاسلكية جديدة حملت اسم  AirPods وهي تحمل تصميم سماعات EarPods التقليدية ولكن بدون أي سلك وإضافة  تكنولوجيا جديدة فيها حيث تحمل السماعة معالج جديد يحمل اسم W1 ليوفر أفضل  توصيل لاسلكي بالآيفون. 
 كما تحمل السماعة عدة حساسات منها ليتعرف  على أي واحدة من السماعتين تستخدم، كما أن الساعة حساسة للمس بحيث أن اللمس  له وظيفة مهمة بالتحكم بالسماعة مثل الرد على المكالمات وتشغيل سيري  والتحكم بشدة الصوت.  السماعة تعمل 5 ساعات للشحنة الواحدة و24  ساعة في حال توفر علبة السماعة والتي هي أصلا تعمل كشاحن للسماعات كما تخزن  الطاقة فيها لاستخدامها خارج المنزل، كما تدعم الشحن السريع حيث 15 دقيقة  من الشحن توفر 3 ساعات عمل للساعة، كما وفرت أبل موديلات جديدة من سماعتها  بيتس بنفس التكنولوجيا ولكن بتصميمات بيتس، سعر السماعة 159 دولار أمريكي.  *الميزة التاسعة منظومة أبل باي*: ذكر تيم أنها حصلت على تحديث لإضافة دول جديدة منها اليابان حيث ستدعم المواصلات في اليابان هذه الميزة الشهر القادم.
 الميزة العاشرة الأداء: وأخيراً تحدثت أبل  عن الأداء حيث ذكر تيم أن المعالج الجديد يدعى A10 Fusion وهو يضم 4 أنوية  منهم اثنين يحققان أداء أعلى 40% من معالج A9 الخاص بالآي فون 6s وأداء  ضعف A8 الخاص بالآي فون 6. أما المعالجين الآخرين فوظيفتهما مراقبة الأداء  واحتياج الجهاز للطاقة وبالتالي يمكنهما العمل ب 20% من الطاقة. وبهذا تضمن  أبل أن المعالجات تعمل بقدر الاحتياج فقط. وهذا يجعل الآي فون 7 أسرع 120  مرة مقارنة بالآي فون الأول. 
 بالحديث عن محرك الرسوميات GPU فقد أصبح أسرع 50% من A9 و 3 أضعاف سرعة A8 أما مقارنته بالآي فون الأول فهو أسرع 240 ضعف.
 وأوضحت أبل أن المعالج A10 الجديد بهذه الإمكانيات يصبح أقوى معالج موجود في أي هاتف ذكي في العالم 
 بالطبع لا يمكننا ختام الحديث بدون ذكر البطارية حيث أعلنت أبل أن الآي  فون 7 يقدم أداء أعلى ساعتين في المكالمات عن 6s أما الآي فون 7 بلس فيقدم  أداء أعلى ساعة عن 6s بلس.  بالانتقال للسعات والأسعار فقد أعلنت أبل التالي
 الآي فون 7 سعة 32 جيجا بسعر 649 دولار
الآي فون 7 سعة 128 جيجا بسعر 749 دولار
الآي فون 7 سعة 256 جيجا بسعر 849 دولار  اللون الأسود الا مع متوفر فقط بسعة 128 جيجا و 256 جيجا
 الآي فون 7 بلس سعة 32 جيجا بسعر 769 دولار
الآي فون 7 بلس سعة 128 جيجا بسعر 869 دولار
الآي فون 7 بلس سعة 256 جيجا بسعر 969 دولار  أعلنت أبل أن الآي فون سوف يكون متوفراً في 28 دولة منهم الإمارات “خبر سار” 
 والشهر القادم سوف يتوفر في دفعة دول جديدة منها الكويت والسعودية وقطر.  أما عن نظام iOS 10 فسوف يصدر الثلاثاء القادم 13 سبتمبر  أما عن السماعة فستكون متوفرة في نهاية الشهر القادم

----------

